# Coyote hunting



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone have a spot to recommend or any other tips? Would like to go out on my first coyote hunt.

Thanks!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Wyoming has some nice dogs. Of course, over there, you have to be real smart to get them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd leave the Yotes alone until this winter. You can find Coyotes all along the State, from the dessert valleys to the higher mountain ranges. They're out there.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I'd leave the Yotes alone until this winter. You can find Coyotes all along the State, from the dessert valleys to the higher mountain ranges. They're out there.


Yes, they are. In fact, if you see the KSL article about the wildlife overpass on Parley's Summit, you'll see a coyote using it to cross the highway---along with a bobcat, some mountain lions, deer and elk, even a raccoon. It's amazing whats out there when the sun goes down.

You can hear them howling. Then they start yipping. Then a few barks. You may never see them.

I think they should have pups by now.

If you are new to coyote hunting, my tip would be to watch the Youtube videos on how to do it. Some are pretty good. Then just go out and do it. Learn to be quiet and sneaky. Learn to identify sign. Learn how to operate an electronic caller or call by mouth. Yes, there are a few secrets that veteran coyote hunters keep a little secret, but they are secret for a reason.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

No reputable coyote hunter is going to hand out info online--hell, I wouldn't tell good friends where to hunt--they have to figure that out on there own. Here is a good book that helped me when I was starting out:

https://www.amazon.com/Predator-Calling-Gerry-Blair/dp/0896894762

If you are hunting within a couple hour drive of the Wasatch Front you are going to have a tough time. Here is some free advice for any type of hunting-->

If you want to kill a big buck, hunt where there are a lot of big bucks--well, most can't because they can't get a tag

Luckily there are no tags for coyotes. If you want to get into a lot of coyotes, then hunt where there are large numbers of coyotes--hint-it's not in Utah. It may be a 13 hour drive but there are states where I have hunted and can call in more dogs in a three day hunt than three seasons of calling in Utah--seek out these places if you are serious, or do what most Utahns do and call around the Wasatch Front for a few years til you give it up due to lack of success. Good luck to you


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

One more hint--the more stands you do a day the more chance of success. Everybody has there own way but if I'm serious I want to do 15-20 stands a day.

Want another hint-->drive to a high coyote state in the summer, spend a week scouting and marking good stand locations with your GPS. Get routes figured out that maximizes the amount of stands you can do in a day. Come back during good weather in October and hit the ground running.

You will get out of it what you put in to it


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know a spot that's a 20 minute drive from SL that holds plenty of Yotes. Found it by accident and I've been able to take 3 every tear. Don't want to lay the smack down on to many and ruin my "spot". 


All great advice so far! You'll figure it out, just takes time and plenty of mistakes.


----------



## jglauser (Apr 17, 2018)

Not trying to hijack this thread, but does anyone know if there are restrictions on calling/hunting coyotes in the national forest? I'll be in the Uintas this weekend, and I though about trying it out.

From what I can see, there's nothing against it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Unless there are no hunting signs all over it is no problem. Just be wary of their cousins that may be in the area.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

HighNDry said:


> I think they should have pups by now.


I think their mating season is at the first part of winter. January, feburary time frame.



> Yes, there are a few secrets that veteran coyote hunters keep a little secret, but they are secret for a reason.


One word. Bounty. coyotes, if you know what your doing, (I don't) can earn you some money, so yeah, the real pro's at it, are going to be tight lipped.



Airborne said:


> If you are hunting within a couple hour drive of the Wasatch Front you are going to have a tough time.
> 
> ...
> 
> seek out these places if you are serious,* or do what most Utahns do and call around the Wasatch Front for a few years til you give it up due to lack of success.* Good luck to you


What Airbone said. Regardless of what kind of hunting your doing, the closer you are to the wasatch front, the harder it's going to be. Think about it, we live in a state that ranks number 3 on size of public lands, most Utahns are into the outdoors, and a sizeable chunk of the states population lives along the wasatch front.

The part in bold is me, only I haven't given up yet. I'm a part time, amateur, that only attempts "dog hunting" in the winter. Gives me another "season" and an excuse to strap on some snow shoes. If I was serious about it (which i'm not), i wouldn't be limiting my coyote hunting to areas I'm turkey hunting. I like to think I'm helping the turkeys out, even though I'm not.



Airborne said:


> One more hint--the more stands you do a day the more chance of success. Everybody has there own way but if I'm serious I want to do 15-20 stands a day.
> 
> Want another hint-->drive to a high coyote state in the summer, spend a week scouting and marking good stand locations with your GPS. Get routes figured out that maximizes the amount of stands you can do in a day. Come back during good weather in October and hit the ground running.
> 
> You will get out of it what you put in to it


Airbone hits it again. All I can say from working specific areas, is that coyotes seem to migrate around a home range. One week they'll be in an area, the next week they'll be gone, only to return a week or so later. During the summer, i used to do "midnight rides" where I'd go down some backcountry roads, park for awhile, start howling, and listen. Keep moving around, eventually you'll strike some up.

If you don't locate them first, your wasting your time. Don't expect to just jump out of the truck at any ole place, fire up an electronic caller and expect some coyote to come trotting in 20 minutes later.



jglauser said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread, but does anyone know if there are restrictions on calling/hunting coyotes in the national forest? I'll be in the Uintas this weekend, and I though about trying it out.
> 
> From what I can see, there's nothing against it.


 Not that I'm aware of. It's kind of like year round open season, no tag required. Got a rifle? Got a caller? There you go.

Since I'm not serious about dog hunting, I will toss out that last fall, there was a metric buttload of coyotes in the central manti. The amount of howls I heard at 3AM or so, was impressive.


----------



## jglauser (Apr 17, 2018)

Critter said:


> Unless there are no hunting signs all over it is no problem. Just be wary of their cousins that may be in the area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## shiras (Aug 21, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> I'd leave the Yotes alone until this winter. You can find Coyotes all along the State, from the dessert valleys to the higher mountain ranges. They're out there.


 This thread is a couple months old, but it's on a very low-traffic topic, so here's something from the DWR to get newcomers started with e-scouting:

https://i.imgur.com/p46dPF1.jpg


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I found a map once put out by PETA or a similar group that had counties color coded by number of coyotes killed and the one thing I did remember from it was that Millard County was by far the leader in Utah. Searching a little found this, which seems to support that recollection:

https://pdf.wildearthguardians.org/site/DocServer/Deadliest_Dozen_Counties_June_2012.pdf

Uhhh....ignore the propaganda. The size of the county obviously contributes to the number of animals killed but there are larger counties in Utah with a lot lower numbers.

Reading some of the results when searching for "millard coyotes" also seems to indicate they might be a problem down there still. Just thought I'd mention this in case it's worth anything.

Edit: Hey you know, if you correlate the maps in the PDF with the areas shown to be recommended for coyote culling in Millard County in shiras' post, that might be a thing.


----------



## shiras (Aug 21, 2019)

Honestly, I think the DWR's annual predator control program reports are a better source. The data in that PDF is solely Wildlife Service removals, which I suspect are driven more by where farmers are complaining and where the employees live.

All of the annual program reports can be found here:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/predator-control-program.html

Here's the most recent one, which includes statistics by county and a heat map:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/coyote/predator_program_summary_2018.pdf

That said, it seems like eastern Millard County is indeed a major hotspot.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

If i was to make an uneducated guess, i'd say that's where the fellas from "Hidden Instinct" probably do their hunting. Or are they in Arizona? I thought southern Utah somewhere.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Airborne said:


> ...
> 
> If you want to get into a lot of coyotes, then hunt where there are large numbers of coyotes--hint-it's not in Utah. It may be a 13 hour drive but there are states where I have hunted and can call in more dogs in a three day hunt than three seasons of calling in Utah--seek out these places if you are serious, or do what most Utahns do and call around the Wasatch Front for a few years til you give it up due to lack of success. Good luck to you


These two statements don't necessarily apply to everyone or every place in Utah. I shoot coyotes all the time very close to the Wasatch Front. The problem in the Wasatch Front is that coyotes have been educated by all the googans that came out of the woodwork when the bounty was put in place. I had at least 5 guys at work hound me almost daily about how/where/when and all the particulars because they thought they would make money.

The coyotes have been educated and are very skittish along the front. You need patience and experience to get them to respond. I hear them howl where my kids live in Lehi and Eagle Mountain. I have heard a few here and there where I live in West Jordan at 90th S and 27th W. coyotes are amazingly adaptive animals so be prepared for a tough learning curve.

If you want to see a lot of coyotes, you just can't shoot them, go to Los Angeles and look around the northern edge of the city. It's a freak'n plague.

Good Luck


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Where's the coyotes? 
At least 2 hours from the front. 
No but like, where's the close coyotes?
...


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Jedidiah said:


> Where's the coyotes?
> At least 2 hours from the front. Actually 40 min from my house (West Jordan).
> No but like, where's the close coyotes? See the answer to the first question.
> ...


There! All questions answered.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok, "Where's the EASY coyotes?"


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Jedidiah said:


> Ok, "Where's the EASY coyotes?"


Those are not close by. So many folks thought the bounty would make them some cash that they went out and educated all the coyotes. Now they are skittish and smarter than before.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> If you want to see a lot of coyotes, (you... can... shoot them), go to Lake Powell and look around ... It's a freak'n plague.
> 
> Good Luck


There. I fixed it for you.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

MadHunter said:


> Those are not close by. So many folks thought the bounty would make them some cash that they went out and educated all the coyotes. Now they are skittish and smarter than before.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Jedidiah said:


> Where's the coyotes?
> At least 2 hours from the front.
> No but like, where's the close coyotes?
> ...


I about shot a couple with my bow the last time I hunted the "outskirts" of Tooele. This was at a certain WMA. I'll let you fill in the blanks.

Had one at 20 yards but he busted me drawing.

They are around for sure.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

That's true about a lot of wildlife. Anywhere from 600 feet to a mile outside town you can find naive animals because people either don't believe they're there or they want a higher quality game and think that's only available 60+ miles away. I know that WMA and it's a perfect example of this, but you're not going to stack up 10+ coyotes in a day of hunting in people's back yards.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MadHunter said:


> These two statements don't necessarily apply to everyone or every place in Utah. I shoot coyotes all the time very close to the Wasatch Front. The problem in the Wasatch Front is that coyotes have been educated by all the googans that came out of the woodwork when the bounty was put in place. I had at least 5 guys at work hound me almost daily about how/where/when and all the particulars because they thought they would make money.
> 
> The coyotes have been educated and are very skittish along the front. You need patience and experience to get them to respond. I hear them howl where my kids live in Lehi and Eagle Mountain. I have heard a few here and there where I live in West Jordan at 90th S and 27th W. coyotes are amazingly adaptive animals so be prepared for a tough learning curve.
> 
> ...


Oh this reminds me of a time when I worked in South Jordan by Daybreak. I was walking home around 01:00 am from my restaurant job and usually took the canal roads home as I lived down the street. Well wouldn't you know it if I didn't come face to face with a yote at about 10 yards one night walking the canal.

My first thought was a fox but it was WAYYY to big to be a fox and it dawned on me that it was a Coyote. This was in the beginning stages of the Daybreak development...probably 2008-2009.


----------

